# Unfortunate names



## JBroida (Dec 9, 2013)

Working late tonight and was taking a break... ended up seeing this on facebook posted by a friend... laughed my ass off

http://imgur.com/a/f8Vql

Enjoy


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 9, 2013)

Haahaha! Thats great! I just got off work myself. Good pick me up. Thank man.


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 9, 2013)

My wife does moderation activities for high school assessments for state schools and sometimes comments on poor name choices on work she has moderated. My favourite to date was 2 brothers whose surname was Nuss.First names were Peter and Andrew.Now combine the initial of the first name only and the surname.Absolutely true story.


----------



## banjo1071 (Dec 9, 2013)

There is a german footballer called Lars Bender


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 9, 2013)

Mike Hunt is a fairly common one surprisigly


----------



## ecchef (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;2K8_jgiNqUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8_jgiNqUc[/video]

Hilarious.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 9, 2013)

Wendt-Adaway was the one that really got me. I imagine a cartoon dog from the Bronx, when I read it.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Dec 9, 2013)

ROFL :lol2: Oh man, just chuckled out loud in a quiet office. 

I had a customer named Rob Bot once. I thought it was pretty great.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 9, 2013)

There are some unfortunate restaurant names out there too. One local Korean place is named Hwang Kum. The food is ok though. Maybe a little salty.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 9, 2013)

There is a great sushi place in Boston called

FuGaKyu, 
Japanese Cuisine | Cambridge | Boston Sushiwww.fugakyu.net/&#8206;Cached

I alwasy thought that was an inside Joke. I'm sure it means something in Japanese. Jon or Sara want to weigh in?


----------



## tagheuer (Dec 9, 2013)

It reminds me of Russel Peters jokes about East Indian Names (no offense here):

Har-dik
Rameen Deep
Sukk Deep

I can't stop laughing when watching him on youtube.


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 9, 2013)

It's an old joke, but it fits this thread.

There was a guy whose name was Joe Sh*t and he took a lot of ridicule for it. So he finally went to court to change his name. Afterwards, a curious friend asked him what he changed his name to. Mike, he responded.


----------



## Sdkkds (Dec 9, 2013)

I had a client from Congo who was named Go-go Safarii.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 9, 2013)

I met a man who's first name was Alpacino, but that's the best I've ever seen, in person.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 9, 2013)

There is a Veitnamese place here in New Orleans called Pho King.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 9, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> There is a Veitnamese place here in New Orleans called Pho King.



Pho is pronounced 'fa'. Kinda adds a bit more zing!! Lol!


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 9, 2013)

The have shirts that say Pho King Delicious!


----------



## tripleq (Dec 9, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> The have shirts that say Pho King Delicious!



Lol!!


----------



## Sambar Stag (Dec 9, 2013)

About 25 yrs ago in my professional capacity I pronounced a child's name spelled Lemonjello as Lemon Jello. His mother corrected me and informed me that his name was pronounced le-MON-jello. Not only that, he had a brother named Orangello (o-RAN-jello).


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you remember the false names reported with the SF airline crash? How this got on the air....

Earlier this month, KTVU said the names of the pilots as "Sum Ting Wong," "Wi Tu Lo," "Ho Lee Fuk" and "Bang Ding Ow."


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 9, 2013)

A student's name that I heard but am not sure if it is an urban legend or a real kid:

La-a

When the teacher asked the kid if her name was "La uh", the kid replied "La dash uh"


----------



## cookinstuff (Dec 9, 2013)

Kind of reminds me of Toronto Blue Jays pitchers this year, they even made a blue jays t shirt. It was, Dickey, Johnson, Wang.


----------



## cave_dweller (Dec 10, 2013)

I graduated University with a young lady who wrote her name (in English) as "Fuk Yu". Seriously. She pronounced the first name something like "Fook".

There was a lot of anticipation at the graduation ceremony, as we all waited to find out how the chancellor was going to read her name when she collected her graduation scroll...


----------



## tagheuer (Dec 10, 2013)

cave_dweller said:


> I graduated University with a young lady who wrote her name (in English) as "Fuk Yu". Seriously. She pronounced the first name something like "Fook".
> 
> There was a lot of anticipation at the graduation ceremony, as we all waited to find out how the chancellor was going to read her name when she collected her graduation scroll...



:lmao:


----------



## Miles (Dec 10, 2013)

Sandy Claus. Went to middle school with her. Fave double entendre restaurant name: Hung Far Low in Portland's Chinatown.


----------



## Sambal (Dec 11, 2013)

One of my favourites, from some years ago in North Sydney:

DR. CHIN
Ear Nose & Throat Specialist


----------



## sudsy9977 (Dec 11, 2013)

My sister is an English teacher and there are more than one s-h-it-h-ea-d in her classes.....it's pronounced sha theed......the first day of class she had a looong pause before she called the name....the child yelled out to help her from the back of the class....ryan


----------



## cookinstuff (Dec 12, 2013)

That also reminds me of Shatin Chinese Food by my house.


----------



## dmccurtis (Dec 13, 2013)

I know a BJ Hardick. I also had a client once named Mrs. Troll. She was about 4'8".


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 13, 2013)

The be all and end all of humerous names:


----------



## RGNY (Dec 13, 2013)

when i worked in a psych ward, there was a woman named Sha-blama. her sister was named Rolexia, but i didn't think that was as cool.


----------

